# DVD writer - which to buy?



## asudevan (Dec 29, 2006)

I plan to buy a DVD writer. Which one should i go in for? Is sony's 18X DRU830A fine?


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 29, 2006)

asudevan said:
			
		

> I plan to buy a DVD writer. Which one should i go in for? Is sony's 18X DRU830A fine?



WRONG SECTION=> h/w setion

Its good if u rate SONY products high....else if ur looking for others also then

BENQ> LITEON > SONY...

If interested other than sony will let u know the model nos..else sony drive u selected is also good one


----------



## 24online (Dec 29, 2006)

sony is fine...also samsung...

try to find with diff.. shops...


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 29, 2006)

for either sony DRU830A or benq 1650


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 29, 2006)

No to samsung/Lg ..........................
Buy a Liteon/HP/Sony


----------



## Lucky_star (Dec 29, 2006)

codename_romeo said:
			
		

> No to samsung/Lg ..........................
> Buy a Liteon/HP/Sony



I agree to it too.
Samsung and LG are known to cause a hell lot of problems; you can experience once you buy one.
Sony is the best, Liteon is also good


----------



## kirtan (Dec 29, 2006)

Liteon is the best i suppose


----------



## sksingh2k3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Lite on is d best.
Don't even think abt samsung its giving me a hell lot of troubles.


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 29, 2006)

Asus 1608ps3 which is actually a Pioneer drive or LG H10N/H12N. If you can find a benq 1640/1650/1655, those are good as well. The newer sony DRU-830A is a samsung rebadge and a pathetic drive. Stay away from it. Stay away from samsungs/liteys/sonys. There are better choices out there. Also don't get carried away by the 18X and 20X or whatever ratings. Finally what matters is write quality if you want to keep the discs for long. Of the drives available in india nothing beats the LG, Benq and Asus in write quality. The Benq is hard to get and the other two are relatively easier.


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 29, 2006)

LITE ON SHM 165P6S ...  very good drive ..

also look out for BENQ DW 1640 OR 1650 - 

i personally have both  LITE ON  SHM 165P6S AND BENQ DW 1640 .. both are excellent drives .. also newer lite on drives are very good .. not sure abt the models though...


----------



## asudevan (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks all for the advice!
__________
Can u pls give me Liteon India's website address?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Media Tech provide LITEON>If u r in Mumbai,u wont be having problem because all of their activities run from there or If u r in New Delhi or NCR,LITEON have autorized service centre in Nehru Place.
NOTE:-Only go for that which has service centre in ur city.Things are almost same but optical drives need servicing.SO put it in ur first priorities(SERVICES).

I ''' suggest LITEON or SONY.I have LITEON & its really good.
Samsung & LG....uhhh...


----------



## abhipal (Dec 30, 2006)

Yes go for Liteon or sony


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Dec 30, 2006)

sony dru 830A  with 18x speed is fine and cost is also reasonable 

SONY ROCKS !!!!!!!


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Dec 30, 2006)

whether u want with 1  lightscribe  or 2 non lightscribe but with DVD RAM or 3 non lightscribe ,non DVD RAM , DVD +- RW only ?


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 30, 2006)

DigitalImmigrant said:
			
		

> whether u want with 1  lightscribe  or 2 non lightscribe but with DVD RAM or 3 non lightscribe ,non DVD RAM , DVD +- RW only ?



dont confuse him..if he doesnt knows it..he iwll hardly be using it...keep it simple....if he would have specifeid then its okay


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Dec 30, 2006)

Lightscribe with DVD RAM :- Lite-On SHM-165P6S (@3085) >Lite-On SHM-165H6S (@3650)

Lightscribe but NO DVD RAM :- BenQ DW1655 .

No Lightscribe , DVD RAM :- Lite-On SHM 165PS (@2450) > Sony DRU 830A(18x) >Sony DRU 820A(16x)(@2900) > BenQ DW 1650 (@4000)

DVD±RW :- BenQ DW1640 > Lite-On SOHW-1635S(2350) > Sony DRU 810A (basically a rebadged Benq DW 1640 )

MY PICS : Lite-On SHM-165P6S , Lite-On SHM 165PS & Sony DRU 820A , Lite-On SOHW-1635S & BenQ DW1640.

NOTE :
[1] DVD RAM is more suitable to data backups & use in camcorders than DVD +/- RWs.
[2] Lightscribe is an innovative technology tht allows to put a pic of 1s choice (image is in grayscale ) on the CD cover ( requires spcl media ).
Good for personalised labelling , gifts .
[3]  Prices of some models (may) hav fallen significantly , n r not latst .


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's some info for ppl who are recommending that POS Sony DRU-830A ROFL 

*www.techenclave.com/forums/525246-post1.html


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Thats just one person...anyone else faces the same?u know not everyone faces same problem,there must be something wrong with this one.If u feel so then read my previous post.


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 30, 2006)

Liteon


----------



## assasin (Dec 30, 2006)

Dont look at the drive's write speed cuz u'll only get 16x DVD media in the market now at cheap rates,just forget bout the '18X' thing.SONY's drives r gr8 but their after sales service sux.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 30, 2006)

I'd pick up a Benq 1650/70 or a Pioneer if I can find one.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 30, 2006)

i buy 2 sony dvd writer and both r having same problem.every bootup it make noise and reading is not good then i buyed a smasung dvd writer


----------



## mehulved (Dec 30, 2006)

NIGHTMARE said:
			
		

> i buy 2 sony dvd writer and both r having same problem.every bootup it make noise and reading is not good then i buyed a smasung dvd writer


 Congrats after one year the samsung drive will give u 'nightmares'. If not then consider that you are one of the luckiest person around.


----------



## asudevan (Dec 30, 2006)

Majority votes for Liteon. So can someone pls give Liteon's contact address/website?


----------



## keith_j_snyder2 (Dec 30, 2006)

Liteon
Company:- MediaTech India
Contact:- 022-26361111 
Email:- sales@mediatechindia.com
Web:- www.mediatechindia.com

THere u go....GRAB IT BUDDY!!!


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 31, 2006)

asudevan said:
			
		

> Majority votes for Liteon. So can someone pls give Liteon's contact address/website?



If you really want a good drive then check cdrlabs or cdfreaks or cdrinfo. Majority opinion deciding your purchase is real lame . Also to the person who was shunning that dude... the new Sony DRU830A is *MADE BY SAMSUNG*. Wake up!


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 31, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Congrats after one year the samsung drive will give u 'nightmares'. If not then consider that you are one of the luckiest person around.



READ Ch@Os QUOTE


----------



## slugger (Jan 2, 2007)

Planning to buy a DVD Writer
Have zeroed in on these two

LiteON LH16A1P Super All Write (Rs.1950)
LiteON SHW1635 S (Rs. 1850)

which one shud i buy and re they gud choices


----------



## DigitalImmigrant (Jan 2, 2007)

both r gud choices . For 100 bucks more u get DVD RAM read/write ability n so I will go with all rite 1 .

Also the latest sony DVD writer  SONY DVD RW DW-G120A dual layer writer
is a rebadged LITE-ON SHM-165P6S.  So u can che out this 1 also .

DVD RAM is more suitasble for data backups n use in camcorders .


----------



## burning_love18 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi,
  Why not go for Hp dvd writer.I am using a Hp dvd writer 735i 16X.Moreover lightscribe is also supported.


----------



## shantanu (Jan 4, 2007)

SOMY DRu 830 A


----------



## aj27july (Mar 2, 2007)

lg super multi drive
i use the same
supports many formats
great


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 2, 2007)

@aj27july
the guy might have bought the drive nd will be using it for 3 months.
plz check the date before posting. Seems like a newbie


----------



## s_aerin (Mar 2, 2007)

samsung/sony never
lg always


----------



## codename_romeo (Mar 2, 2007)

sony/liteon/hp/asus


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Mar 4, 2007)

Lite-on better


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2007)

Brought a Samsung 18X dual layer SH-S182 DVD Writer packed fresh ,while on travel in a place called Kottayam,For Rs-2050/- and the other brand they have is SONY for Rs-2000 they called it OEM,with only the SONY writer drive available,no case,driver cd,nothing.i am in full mood to buy the writer drive.SO brought Samsung drive.waiting to see whether it is worth or not.OH yeah my first cd drive was a samsung with the tray problem.They have no other drives in stock-the dealer is Ozone Systems,Kottayam.
I should've brought the writer from Cochin(Nearer),but temptation caused the buy out from other town.
SO Guys is this price OK?


----------



## premsharma (Mar 13, 2007)

Samsung / Sony Never ... Ever ....
Sony is manufactured by LightOn
LighOn is presently best and can also look for Asus.

If you can get Pioneer, then nothing can be better than this. Plextor is another good drives.

Anyway since the drives have become cheap, allmost are same quality. You should expect it to last for a year or so. All make noises and allmost have same life baring Samsung, samsung will hardly last few months and never ending cycle of visits to their service centers.

If anyone has used old writers [dvd], when it was arrount 5000 - 6000, they they will understand, what i am trying to say. Those writers use to last more than 3 years.

Now since the time, they have become, within 2000, they all are almost same. Sony has media compatibility issues the most. If you are planning to use local cheap media, then sony is not made for you.

So decide according your requirements, for me all are allmost same.


----------



## gofeddy (Mar 14, 2007)

Never ever buy samsung. It will test your patience a lot.


----------



## premsharma (Mar 14, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> Brought a Samsung 18X dual layer SH-S182 DVD Writer packed fresh ,while on travel in a place called Kottayam,For Rs-2050/- and the other brand they have is SONY for Rs-2000 they called it OEM,with only the SONY writer drive available,no case,driver cd,nothing.i am in full mood to buy the writer drive.SO brought Samsung drive.waiting to see whether it is worth or not.OH yeah my first cd drive was a samsung with the tray problem.They have no other drives in stock-the dealer is Ozone Systems,Kottayam.
> I should've brought the writer from Cochin(Nearer),but temptation caused the buy out from other town.
> SO Guys is this price OK?



Sony OEM is arround 1650. Prices for other writers have fallen below 1900 now.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 14, 2007)

Well I have lost belief in Sony & samsung dvd writers...Rite now both have problems..And when I came to know that Sony is using Samsung's prototype then I have taken an oath never to look at Sony again...Liteon is best...even Gigabyte uses liteon's technology


----------



## swapcool (Jun 18, 2008)

One of my friend is coming form US and has agreed to bring a DVD writer for me, I want a DVD writer with Ligthscribe. Can someone suggest whic model I should go for. I want the one with IDE interface.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sony sucks.


----------



## smile (Jun 18, 2008)

I suggest you to go for Lite-On or Asus becoz they are more reliable


----------



## chesss (Jun 26, 2008)

looking for dvd-drive/writer..

1.Budget - 1500
2.quieter the better
3.reliable company
4.sata interface. 

..in ahmedabad


----------



## chesss (Jun 28, 2008)

OK I bought samsing 20x SH-S203d  for 1200  
1.fits the budget
2. quiet while burning
3. Has nice reviews, shld be reliable
4 Is SATA


----------



## RexRazr (Jun 28, 2008)

doh...samsung sux man o/


----------

